# The Miracle Of Trust In Him



## pk70 (May 10, 2009)

*The Miracle of trust in Him*

*The following Guru Shabad (SGGS-672) shows how the path shown by Guru becomes a miracle for a mind when it is stilled. Guru states that the only path decorated with light of Divine knowledge is to implant the Name of Akalpurakh in the heart otherwise without that, life is destined to be filled with darkness of illusions. If Guru-path is followed truthfully with utter honesty, all fears and anxieties disappear. For some people it may appear strange as their lack of reaching (or believing in) to that state of mind, is crippled with their own reasoning. Experience surpasses all reasons. Keeping this in mind, after having such experiences, for the devotees of the Almighty , His Naam becomes world for them; lets follow Guru step by step and enjoy a possible experience shared by Guru.*
*ਧਨਾਸਰੀ** [/FONT]**ਮਹਲਾ** [/FONT]**੫** [/FONT]**॥[/FONT]**   [/FONT]**ਬਾਰਿ** [/FONT]**ਜਾਉ** [/FONT]**ਗੁਰ** [/FONT]**ਅਪੁਨੇ** [/FONT]**ਊਪਰਿ** [/FONT]**ਜਿਨਿ** [/FONT]**ਹਰਿ** [/FONT]**ਹਰਿ** [/FONT]**ਨਾਮੁ** [/FONT]**ਦ੍ਰਿੜ੍ਹ੍ਹਾਯਾ** [/FONT]**॥[/FONT]**   [/FONT]**ਮਹਾ** [/FONT]**ਉਦਿਆਨ** [/FONT]**ਅੰਧਕਾਰ** [/FONT]**ਮਹਿ** [/FONT]**ਜਿਨਿ** [/FONT]**ਸੀਧਾ** [/FONT]**ਮਾਰਗੁ** [/FONT]**ਦਿਖਾਯਾ** [/FONT]**॥[/FONT]**੧**॥[/FONT]**   [/FONT]*
*Ḏẖanāsrī mėhlā 5.[/FONT]**   [/FONT]**Bār jā▫o gur apune ūpar jin har har nām ḏariṛ▫ā▫yā.[/FONT]**   [/FONT]**Mahā uḏi▫ān anḏẖkār mėh jin sīḏẖā mārag ḏikẖā▫yā. ||1||[/FONT]**   [/FONT]*
*In Essence: My Guru who has implanted in my heart the true love for Akalpurakh, I sacrifice to him because he, in the utter wilderness of darkness, has shown the right(straight) path[/FONT]*
*Please ponder over the next Guru Vaak, it is a statement that clarifies the Guru path. Indebted to Guru for showing the true path, it is also stated that the true path is to be in love with Him, in that state of mind, His Name should  be in our awareness, all other powerful entities should be replaced with only His presence in mind. Slavery for others is gone; the darkness of illusions is dispelled. It has no place for zigzagging; Guru Shown path is very straight and direct to Him.[/FONT]*
*
[/FONT]**ਹੇ** [/FONT]**ਭਾਈ**! [/FONT]**ਮੈਂ** [/FONT]**ਆਪਣੇ** [/FONT]**ਗੁਰੂ** [/FONT]**ਤੋਂ** [/FONT]**ਸਦਕੇ** [/FONT]**ਜਾਂਦਾ** [/FONT]**ਹਾਂ**, [/FONT]**ਜਿਸ** [/FONT]**ਨੇ** [/FONT]**ਪਰਮਾਤਮਾ** [/FONT]**ਦਾ** [/FONT]**ਨਾਮ** ([/FONT]**ਮੇਰੇ** [/FONT]**ਹਿਰਦੇ** [/FONT]**ਵਿਚ**) [/FONT]**ਪੱਕਾ** [/FONT]**ਕਰ** [/FONT]**ਦਿੱਤਾ** [/FONT]**ਹੈ**; [/FONT]**ਜਿਸ** [/FONT]**ਨੇ** [/FONT]**ਇਸ** [/FONT]**ਵੱਡੇ** [/FONT]**ਅਤੇ** ([/FONT]**ਮਾਇਆ** [/FONT]**ਦੇ** [/FONT]**ਮੋਹ** [/FONT]**ਦੇ**) [/FONT]**ਘੁੱਪ** [/FONT]**ਹਨੇਰੇ** ([/FONT]**ਸੰਸਾਰ**-) [/FONT]**ਜੰਗਲ** [/FONT]**ਵਿਚ** ([/FONT]**ਆਤਮਕ** [/FONT]**ਜੀਵਨ** [/FONT]**ਪ੍ਰਾਪਤ** [/FONT]**ਕਰਨ** [/FONT]**ਲਈ**) [/FONT]**ਮੈਨੂੰ** [/FONT]**ਸਿੱਧਾ** [/FONT]**ਰਾਹ** [/FONT]**ਵਿਖਾ** [/FONT]**ਦਿੱਤਾ** [/FONT]**ਹੈ।੧।** [ oh brother, I sacrifice to my Guru who has imprinted Almighty’s name (in my heart) Who has shown me the straight path(to have spiritual life) through the worldly Jungle( great darkness of Maya-attachment)][/FONT]*
*ਹਮਰੇ** [/FONT]**ਪ੍ਰਾਨ** [/FONT]**ਗੁਪਾਲ** [/FONT]**ਗੋਬਿੰਦ** [/FONT]**॥[/FONT]**   [/FONT]**ਈਹਾ** [/FONT]**ਊਹਾ** [/FONT]**ਸਰਬ** [/FONT]**ਥੋਕ** [/FONT]**ਕੀ** [/FONT]**ਜਿਸਹਿ** [/FONT]**ਹਮਾਰੀ** [/FONT]**ਚਿੰਦ** [/FONT]**॥[/FONT]**੧॥** [/FONT]**ਰਹਾਉ** [/FONT]**॥[/FONT]**   [/FONT]*
*Hamre parān gupāl gobinḏ.[/FONT]**   [/FONT]**Īhā ūhā sarab thok kī jisahi hamārī cẖinḏ. ||1|| rahā▫o.[/FONT]**   [/FONT]*
*In Essence: My life is the cherisher and the Master of the universe because He has concerns about me here and hereafter. (Pause)[/FONT]*
*Continuity of the same idea must be kept in mind while reading this Guru Vaak. The right(straight) path shown by Guru is to be in His love, now mind is into His praises; He becomes all kind of the support of the soul.  It has become clear now that it is His concern to take care us here and hereafter, the soul is in bliss in praising Him while living in His created world. There is no space or time for worries or anxieties as He is the care taker.( We just don’t behave like that and think we can do this or that) It doesn’t mean to solve the problems; one should abandon the helpful brain God has provided. Stress is on a faith in Him that blocks any anxiety or worry comes to hurt the mind.[/FONT]*
*
[/FONT]**ਹੇ** [/FONT]**ਭਾਈ**! [/FONT]**ਜਿਸ** [/FONT]**ਪਰਮਾਤਮਾ** [/FONT]**ਨੂੰ** ([/FONT]**ਇਸ** [/FONT]**ਲੋਕ** [/FONT]**ਵਿਚ** [/FONT]**ਪਰੋਲਕ** [/FONT]**ਵਿਚ**) [/FONT]**ਸਾਡੀਆਂ** [/FONT]**ਸਾਰੀਆਂ** [/FONT]**ਲੋੜਾਂ** [/FONT]**ਪੂਰੀਆਂ** [/FONT]**ਕਰਨ** [/FONT]**ਦਾ** [/FONT]**ਫ਼ਿਕਰ** [/FONT]**ਹੈ** [/FONT]**ਉਹ** [/FONT]**ਸਾਡੀ** [/FONT]**ਜਿੰਦ** [/FONT]**ਦਾ** [/FONT]**ਆਸਰਾ** [/FONT]**ਹੈ।੧।ਰਹਾਉ।** [ Oh brother the Akalpurakh who has concerns about fulfilling all our needs here and hereafter is the support of my life(Pause)][/FONT]*
*ਜਾ** [/FONT]**ਕੈ** [/FONT]**ਸਿਮਰਨਿ** [/FONT]**ਸਰਬ** [/FONT]**ਨਿਧਾਨਾ** [/FONT]**ਮਾਨੁ** [/FONT]**ਮਹਤੁ** [/FONT]**ਪਤਿ** [/FONT]**ਪੂਰੀ** [/FONT]**॥[/FONT]**   [/FONT]**ਨਾਮੁ** [/FONT]**ਲੈਤ** [/FONT]**ਕੋਟਿ** [/FONT]**ਅਘ** [/FONT]**ਨਾਸੇ** [/FONT]**ਭਗਤ** [/FONT]**ਬਾਛਹਿ** [/FONT]**ਸਭਿ** [/FONT]**ਧੂਰੀ** [/FONT]**॥[/FONT]**੨॥**   [/FONT]*
*Jā kai simran sarab niḏẖānā mān mahaṯ paṯ pūrī.[/FONT]**   [/FONT]**Nām laiṯ kot agẖ nāse bẖagaṯ bācẖẖėh sabẖ ḏẖūrī. ||2||[/FONT]**   [/FONT]*
*In Essence: (He is our life) whose praise brings all treasures and respect and greatness, with His praise milion sins are gone and all His devotees seek refuge in Him[/FONT]*
*He is our life whose praise alone works like a miracle, the mind stills and all treasure are obtained. In Gurbani treasures are not considered as treasures of wealth because wealth can mislead mind, in Gurbani treasures are related with satisfaction and stillness of the mind. Respect given by the world is not considered of any value either in Gurbani,[/FONT]*
*So it is His acceptance which is considered the highest respect. That is what His devotees seek. Gurbani explicitly states that those are poor who have not Almighty’s love; His devotees are the richest ones.  Here is another proof to justify this idea [/FONT]*
*ਪੰਨਾ** 1232, [/FONT]**ਸਤਰ** 11[/FONT]**ਬਿਨੁ** [/FONT]**ਨਾਵੈ** [/FONT]**ਸਭੁ** [/FONT]**ਕੋਈ** [/FONT]**ਨਿਰਧਨੁ** [/FONT]**ਸਤਿਗੁਰਿ** [/FONT]**ਬੂਝ** [/FONT]**ਬੁਝਾਈ** [/FONT]**॥[/FONT]**੪**॥[/FONT]
**Bin nāvai sab**ẖ[/FONT]** ko**▫[/FONT]**ī nir**ḏẖ[/FONT]**an sa**ṯ[/FONT]**gur būj**ẖ[/FONT]** buj**ẖ[/FONT]**ā**▫[/FONT]**ī. ||4||
**Without the Name, everyone is poor; the True Guru has imparted this understanding. ||4||
**ਮਃ** 1[/FONT]   -  **view Shabad/Paurhi/Salok(you can click to see the whole Shabada)**[/FONT]*
*So not only mind is enriched with His presence but it also purifies the soul, in context of sins. Soul is lifted above sins. In the next Guru Vaak, the meanings of treasures and respect are made clearer.[/FONT]*
*ਕੈ** [/FONT]**ਸਿਮਰਨਿ** = [/FONT]**ਦੇ** [/FONT]**ਸਿਮਰਨ** [/FONT]**ਦੀ** [/FONT]**ਰਾਹੀਂ।** [/FONT]**ਨਿਧਾਨ** = [/FONT]**ਖ਼ਜ਼ਾਨੇ।** [/FONT]**ਮਾਨੁ** = [/FONT]**ਆਦਰ।** [/FONT]**ਮਹਤੁ** = [/FONT]**ਵਡਿਆਈ।** [/FONT]**ਪਤਿ** = [/FONT]**ਇੱਜ਼ਤ।** [/FONT]**ਲੈਤ** = [/FONT]**ਲੈਂਦਿਆਂ**, [/FONT]**ਸਿਮਰਦਿਆਂ।** [/FONT]**ਅਘ** = [/FONT]**ਪਾਪ।** [/FONT]**ਬਾਛਹਿ** = [/FONT]**ਚਾਹੁੰਦੇ** [/FONT]**ਹਨ।** [/FONT]**ਸਭਿ** = [/FONT]**ਸਾਰੇ।** [/FONT]**ਧੂਰੀ** = [/FONT]**ਚਰਨ**-[/FONT]**ਧੂੜ।੨।**

[/FONT]**ਹੇ** [/FONT]**ਭਾਈ**! ([/FONT]**ਉਹ** [/FONT]**ਪਰਮਾਤਮਾ** [/FONT]**ਸਾਡੀ** [/FONT]**ਜਿੰਦ** [/FONT]**ਦਾ** [/FONT]**ਆਸਰਾ** [/FONT]**ਹੈ**) [/FONT]**ਜਿਸ** [/FONT]**ਦੇ** [/FONT]**ਸਿਮਰਨ** [/FONT]**ਦੀ** [/FONT]**ਬਰਕਤਿ** [/FONT]**ਨਾਲ** [/FONT]**ਸਾਰੇ** [/FONT]**ਖ਼ਜ਼ਾਨੇ** [/FONT]**ਪ੍ਰਾਪਤ** [/FONT]**ਹੋ** [/FONT]**ਜਾਂਦੇ** [/FONT]**ਹਨ**, [/FONT]**ਆਦਰ** [/FONT]**ਮਿਲਦਾ** [/FONT]**ਹੈ**, [/FONT]**ਵਡਿਆਈ** [/FONT]**ਮਿਲਦੀ** [/FONT]**ਹੈ**, [/FONT]**ਪੂਰੀ** [/FONT]**ਇੱਜ਼ਤ** [/FONT]**ਮਿਲਦੀ** [/FONT]**ਹੈ**, [/FONT]**ਜਿਸ** [/FONT]**ਦਾ** [/FONT]**ਨਾਮ** [/FONT]**ਸਿਮਰਿਆਂ** [/FONT]**ਕ੍ਰੋੜਾਂ** [/FONT]**ਪਾਪ** [/FONT]**ਨਾਸ** [/FONT]**ਹੋ** [/FONT]**ਜਾਂਦੇ** [/FONT]**ਹਨ।** ([/FONT]**ਹੇ** [/FONT]**ਭਾਈ**!) [/FONT]**ਸਾਰੇ** [/FONT]**ਭਗਤ** [/FONT]**ਉਸ** [/FONT]**ਪਰਮਾਤਮਾ** [/FONT]**ਦੇ** [/FONT]**ਚਰਨਾਂ** [/FONT]**ਦੀ** [/FONT]**ਧੂੜ** [/FONT]**ਲੋਚਦੇ** [/FONT]**ਰਹਿੰਦੇ** [/FONT]**ਹਨ।੨।** [oh brother(Akalpurakh is support of our life) with His Simran all treasures are obtained, respect, recognition and honor are obtained, by His Simran a million sins are eliminated , (oh brother) all His devotees seek His refuge in utter humbleness][/FONT]*
*ਸਰਬ** [/FONT]**ਮਨੋਰਥ** [/FONT]**ਜੇ** [/FONT]**ਕੋ** [/FONT]**ਚਾਹੈ** [/FONT]**ਸੇਵੈ** [/FONT]**ਏਕੁ** [/FONT]**ਨਿਧਾਨਾ** [/FONT]**॥[/FONT]**   [/FONT]**ਪਾਰਬ੍ਰਹਮ** [/FONT]**ਅਪਰੰਪਰ** [/FONT]**ਸੁਆਮੀ** [/FONT]**ਸਿਮਰਤ** [/FONT]**ਪਾਰਿ** [/FONT]**ਪਰਾਨਾ** [/FONT]**॥[/FONT]**੩॥**   [/FONT]*
*Sarab manorath je ko cẖāhai sevai ek niḏẖānā.[/FONT]**   [/FONT]**Pārbarahm aprampar su▫āmī simraṯ pār parānā. ||3||[/FONT]**   [/FONT]*
*In Essence: To have fulfillment of all aspirations of the mind, one needs to praise Akalpurakh who is real treasure. By meditating on the supreme and Infinite Almighty, souls can swim across (worldly Ocean of temptations, sorrows and anxieties)[/FONT]*
*Maya lovers may think to chant His Name to have more Maya but this is not what is being said here. Guru says that if one wants to fulfill all aspirations of the mind, His meditation should be done because the mind gets stilled. If wealth is given to enlighten ones, it is used for the benefit of the society, History verifies that. Personal gains or satisfaction of Maya has no value for a mind in bliss. So the real treasure is Him, once one falls for Him, longing for Maya just ceases otherwise contrary to it, people keep seeking more and more even after having it. It is all about stillness of the mind in His love. And this is the way, one in love with Him swims across this world ocean without going through ups and downs of anxieties and sorrows.[/FONT]*


*TO BE CONTINUED*
*[/FONT]*


----------



## pk70 (May 10, 2009)

*Continued from the above post
*
*ਮਨੋਰਥ** = [/FONT]**ਮਨੋ**-[/FONT]**ਕਾਮਨਾ**, [/FONT]**ਮਨ** [/FONT]**ਦੀਆਂ** [/FONT]**ਮੁਰਾਦਾਂ।** [/FONT]**ਕੋ** = [/FONT]**ਕੋਈ** [/FONT]**ਮਨੁੱਖ।** [/FONT]**ਸੇਵੈ** = [/FONT]**ਸਿਮਰਨ** [/FONT]**ਕਰੇ।** [/FONT]**ਅਪਰੰਪਰ** = [/FONT]**ਬੇਅੰਤ।** [/FONT]**ਪਾਰਿ** [/FONT]**ਪਰਨਾ** = [/FONT]**ਪਾਰ** [/FONT]**ਲੰਘ** [/FONT]**ਜਾਈਦਾ** [/FONT]**ਹੈ।੩।**

[/FONT]**ਹੇ** [/FONT]**ਭਾਈ**! [/FONT]**ਜੋ** [/FONT]**ਕੋਈ** [/FONT]**ਮਨੁੱਖ** [/FONT]**ਸਾਰੀਆਂ** [/FONT]**ਮੁਰਾਦਾਂ** ([/FONT]**ਪੂਰੀਆਂ** [/FONT]**ਕਰਨੀਆਂ**) [/FONT]**ਚਾਹੁੰਦਾ** [/FONT]**ਹੈ** ([/FONT]**ਤਾਂ** [/FONT]**ਉਸ** [/FONT]**ਨੂੰ** [/FONT]**ਚਾਹੀਦਾ** [/FONT]**ਹੈ** [/FONT]**ਕਿ**) [/FONT]**ਉਹ** [/FONT]**ਉਸ** [/FONT]**ਇੱਕ** [/FONT]**ਪਰਮਾਤਮਾ** [/FONT]**ਦੀ** [/FONT]**ਸੇਵਾ**-[/FONT]**ਭਗਤੀ** [/FONT]**ਕਰੇ** [/FONT]**ਜੋ** [/FONT]**ਸਾਰੇ** [/FONT]**ਪਦਾਰਥਾਂ** [/FONT]**ਦਾ** [/FONT]**ਖ਼ਜ਼ਾਨਾ** [/FONT]**ਹੈ।** [/FONT]**ਹੇ** [/FONT]**ਭਾਈ**! [/FONT]**ਸਾਰੇ** [/FONT]**ਜਗਤ** [/FONT]**ਦੇ** [/FONT]**ਮਾਲਕ** [/FONT]**ਬੇਅੰਤ** [/FONT]**ਪਰਮਾਤਮਾ** [/FONT]**ਦਾ** [/FONT]**ਸਿਮਰਨ** [/FONT]**ਕੀਤਿਆਂ** ([/FONT]**ਸੰਸਾਰ**-[/FONT]**ਸਮੁੰਦਰ** [/FONT]**ਤੋਂ**) [/FONT]**ਪਾਰ** [/FONT]**ਲੰਘ** [/FONT]**ਜਾਈਦਾ** [/FONT]**ਹੈ।੩।** [ oh brother if any person wants to fulfill all wishes then he should worship the Almighty who is treasure of all things.. Oh brother, by doing simran of the Master of all the infinite Lord(world –Ocean) is swum across.][/FONT]*
*ਸੀਤਲ** [/FONT]**ਸਾਂਤਿ** [/FONT]**ਮਹਾ** [/FONT]**ਸੁਖੁ** [/FONT]**ਪਾਇਆ** [/FONT]**ਸੰਤਸੰਗਿ** [/FONT]**ਰਹਿਓ** [/FONT]**ਓਲ੍ਹ੍ਹਾ** [/FONT]**॥[/FONT]**   [/FONT]**ਹਰਿ** [/FONT]**ਧਨੁ** [/FONT]**ਸੰਚਨੁ** [/FONT]**ਹਰਿ** [/FONT]**ਨਾਮੁ** [/FONT]**ਭੋਜਨੁ** [/FONT]**ਇਹੁ** [/FONT]**ਨਾਨਕ** [/FONT]**ਕੀਨੋ** [/FONT]**ਚੋਲ੍ਹ੍ਹਾ** [/FONT]**॥[/FONT]**੪॥੮॥**   [/FONT]*
*Sīṯal sāŉṯ mahā sukẖ pā▫i▫ā saṯsang rahi▫o olĥā.[/FONT]**   [/FONT]**Har ḏẖan sancẖan har nām bẖojan ih Nānak kīno cẖolĥā. ||4||8||[/FONT]**   [/FONT]*
*In Essence:  By being in the company of His devotees, mind achieves peace, supreme comfort is obtained and honor is preserved. Nanak says he has gathered wealth of His Name and has made Naam a delicious soul-diet[/FONT]*
*Now remember the first Guru Vaak of this Shabad, Guru Shows the right path of praising Him in His love, all treasures are obtained. Guru declares that actually wealth is His Naam. It is His Naam that helps the devotee to be free from worries and anxieties. In this Vaak, Guru stresses on the true path shown by Guru. It’s to give priority to His love. It is to make His love as a soul diet. In the company of those who praise Him in love, peace is obtained. Look carefully, it is a process to reach to the state of mind where all anxieties and concerns we load on ourselves are considered His. As per Gurbani, we literally do nothing, we are just mediums. If we understand that, His Hukam becomes clear, the path Guru asks us to tread on appears to be clean and different than other guessed paths. If there is doubt, nothing is achieved save for getting into a race for wealth or worldly recognition with no satisfaction-point. It is the miracle of the trust put in Him with high gravity of sincerity that brings mind to stillness in His love and Hukam as well.[/FONT]*
* [/FONT]*
*ਸੀਤਲ** = [/FONT]**ਠੰਢਾ।** [/FONT]**ਸੰਗਿ** = [/FONT]**ਸੰਗਤਿ** [/FONT]**ਵਿਚ।** [/FONT]**ਓਲ੍ਹ੍ਹਾ** = [/FONT]**ਪਰਦਾ**, [/FONT]**ਇੱਜ਼ਤ।** [/FONT]**ਸੰਚਨੁ** = [/FONT]**ਇਕੱਠਾ** [/FONT]**ਕਰਨਾ।** [/FONT]**ਚੋਲ੍ਹ੍ਹਾ** = [/FONT]**ਸੁਆਦਲਾ** [/FONT]**ਖਾਣਾ।੪।**

[/FONT]**ਹੇ** [/FONT]**ਨਾਨਕ**! [/FONT]**ਜਿਸ** [/FONT]**ਮਨੁੱਖ** [/FONT]**ਨੇ** [/FONT]**ਪਰਮਾਤਮਾ** [/FONT]**ਦਾ** [/FONT]**ਨਾਮ**-[/FONT]**ਧਨ** [/FONT]**ਇਕੱਠਾ** [/FONT]**ਕੀਤਾ** [/FONT]**ਹੈ**, [/FONT]**ਪਰਮਾਤਮਾ** [/FONT]**ਦੇ** [/FONT]**ਨਾਮ** [/FONT]**ਨੂੰ** ([/FONT]**ਆਪਣੇ** [/FONT]**ਆਤਮਾ** [/FONT]**ਵਾਸਤੇ**) [/FONT]**ਭੋਜਨ** [/FONT]**ਬਣਾਇਆ** [/FONT]**ਹੈ** [/FONT]**ਸੁਆਦਲਾ** [/FONT]**ਖਾਣਾ** [/FONT]**ਬਣਾਇਆ** [/FONT]**ਹੈ**, ([/FONT]**ਉਸ** [/FONT]**ਦਾ** [/FONT]**ਹਿਰਦਾ**) [/FONT]**ਠੰਢਾ**-[/FONT]**ਠਾਰ** [/FONT]**ਰਹਿੰਦਾ** [/FONT]**ਹੈ**, [/FONT]**ਉਸ** [/FONT]**ਨੂੰ** [/FONT]**ਸ਼ਾਂਤੀ** [/FONT]**ਪ੍ਰਾਪਤ** [/FONT]**ਰਹਿੰਦੀ** [/FONT]**ਹੈ**, [/FONT]**ਉਸ** [/FONT]**ਨੂੰ** [/FONT]**ਬੜਾ** [/FONT]**ਆਨੰਦ** [/FONT]**ਬਣਿਆ** [/FONT]**ਰਹਿੰਦਾ** [/FONT]**ਹੈ।** [/FONT]**ਗੁਰਮੁਖਾਂ** [/FONT]**ਦੀ** [/FONT]**ਸੰਗਤਿ** [/FONT]**ਵਿਚ** [/FONT]**ਰਹਿ** [/FONT]**ਕੇ** [/FONT]**ਉਸ** [/FONT]**ਦੀ** [/FONT]**ਇੱਜ਼ਤ** [/FONT]**ਬਣੀ** [/FONT]**ਰਹਿੰਦੀ** [/FONT]**ਹੈ** ([/FONT]**ਤੇ** [/FONT]**ਕੋਈ** [/FONT]**ਪਾਪ** [/FONT]**ਉਸ** [/FONT]**ਦੇ** [/FONT]**ਨੇੜੇ** [/FONT]**ਨਹੀਂ** [/FONT]**ਢੁਕਦੇ**)[/FONT]**।[/FONT]**੪।੮**।[/FONT]** [Nanak says that the person who has gathered the wealth of His Naam and has made His Naam soul-diet, his/her heart remains completely in peace, he receives peace and the mind stays in bliss. Being in the company of true followers of Guru, his/her honor is kept intact (no sin comes close to him/her][/FONT]*
*Gurbani is not a collection of poetic lectures of intellectual jumps but it was revealed through bestowed experiences upon the enlightened ones by the Waheguru. It is the miracle of living in His love that leads to such experiences. Gurubani claims that who followed Guru in utter honesty had that experience with Him (SGGS 26-27). Guru Sahiban have shared their experience to lift us to those possibilities.[/FONT]*
* [/FONT]*
*G Singh[/FONT]*


----------



## kiram (May 10, 2009)

*"It is the miracle of the trust put in Him with high gravity of sincerity that brings mind to stillness in His love and Hukam as well.[/FONT]*" -G. Singh Ji

Thank you Ji, miracles all the way..


----------



## pk70 (May 11, 2009)

kiram said:


> *"It is the miracle of the trust put in Him with high gravity of sincerity that brings mind to stillness in His love and Hukam as well.[/FONT]*" -G. Singh Ji
> 
> Thank you Ji, miracles all the way..


*Thanks Kiram ji*

*I always feel now that futile discussions some time taint our love and trust in Him. After going through this Shabad, I felt  I was scattered all over in bits due my distance from the truth expressed in this shabad*.


----------



## mystique_void (May 11, 2009)

Dear G. Singh Ji,

Since you are a regular contributor on SPN and 
you have a lot to offer - I've a small suggestion 
for you.  The format of a posting should be 
such that it's easy on the eyes and it draws 
the readers in.  Antonia ji's postings have 
 an excellent format.  Your postings appear 
a bit cluttered.  You'll do your readers a favor 
if you can somehow improve the format.  

Regards and best wishes!


----------



## pk70 (May 11, 2009)

mystique_void said:


> Dear G. Singh Ji,
> 
> Since you are a regular contributor on SPN and
> you have a lot to offer - I've a small suggestion
> ...



*mystique_void Ji

Thanks for the suggestion, I am really not good at computer, still type with one finger. I shall ask aad ji to change the format. What I have been doing is "simply typing on Word pad, coping it and posting on "reply window or new thread window" What is the format, how to change it, it really never  occurred to m*e,  *Again thanks for pointing out, it is real good idea*:idea:

*Regards
G Singh*


----------



## mystique_void (May 11, 2009)

Dear G. Singh ji,

You seem to be doing alright.  Just a few 
extra things will add value to what you write.  

You might want to pay a little bit of attention 
to the font size (your font size is sometimes 
smaller than it should be) and proper spacing 
between sentences and paragraphs.  

You tend to use the 'bold' and the 'underline' features 
quite a bit even when they are not necessary.  The 
bold text appears harsh to the eyes unless you use it 
for contrast or to highlight some particular point.  
Underlining is generally for emphasis.     

You can see these features on top of your reply 
window.  The boldness and underlining are controlled 
by letters 'B' and 'U'.  The font size is controlled by 
'Sizes'.  Right beside the 'Sizes' is the select menu 
for various fonts.  I'm using 'Tahoma' at the moment.
Try a few different things and see which one you like 
the most.

Think of a family living room.  If all items are properly 
spaced and of the proper size, the room looks nice 
and spacious and inviting.   

Regards,


----------



## spnadmin (May 11, 2009)

pk70 ji

Don't worry.  :ice: When I see a post I will try to do some editing of format but only with your permission. It may not be possible to do this immediately for reasons having to do with time-pressures right now. Also it may not be consistent because you write often. So don't stop writing.   Just wait for me to catch up.  :crazy: Anyway - let me know how you want to handle it.

Antonia


----------



## pk70 (May 12, 2009)

aad0002 said:


> pk70 ji
> 
> Don't worry.  :ice: When I see a post I will try to do some editing of format but only with your permission. It may not be possible to do this immediately for reasons having to do with time-pressures right now. Also it may not be consistent because you write often. So don't stop writing.   Just wait for me to catch up.  :crazy: Anyway - let me know how you want to handle it.
> 
> Antonia




aad Bhain Jio
 You are a gem, a bundle of thanks. I fully authorize you to edit my posts as you feel to make them look nicer. Your help will be highly appreciated. Please take your time. 
 Regards
 G Singh


----------



## mystique_void (May 12, 2009)

Dear G. Singh Ji,

You are my Gursikh brother.  So I'm going 
to show you what I mean by formatting.  

I'll take your own post as an example (see 
below).  Here I'm using 'Verdana' fonts 
size 2.  You could use 'Tahoma' size 2 
or 'Arial' size 2.  All three fonts give pretty 
much similar looks.  What I'm showing 
below is just one way of formatting.   
There are many different ways.   

I'm accustomed to small text-width per 
line because I generally don't write too much 
in one post.  You could choose a larger width 
if you are going to write a long post.      

Hope it helps.

[Note in my example below how I've 
separated the quoted parts and your 
response to them with line spaces.  The 
readers don't have to strain the eyes to 
figure out where the quoted part ends 
and your thoughts begin]


Regards and best wishes!

 

--------------------------------


Sinister Ji
Guru Fateh !
Glad to see your post.

You wrote

“what is energy? … to my understanding it is 
a human physical construct to explain and 
predict natural phenomena.”

Aren’t you limiting the meaning of energy?
What about the energy “Air” possess? 
 And “Lightening”  Is it human physical construct?
What about the energy in the gravity of the 
earth? You can say, it is just gravity but in 
its existence, energy/power exists too.

I feel “energy” is a word to define power being 
displayed (or in existence to be displayed) by 
different visible or invisible sources.


You wrote

"This philosophy becomes especially negative 
if it impedes; investigation, curiosity and 
imagination. Intuitively it seems that those 
who make the divine powerful are trying to 
escape the responsibility of self-observation 
and self-contemplation. "

It doesn’t impede at all any kind of investigation; 
it depends at who you are hinting at? Believers 
of the true powerful divine power must be open 
for new experiment, investigation etc. Given life 
itself is an inspiration for a fine mind to rise 
further above. Thanks.


----------



## Admin (May 12, 2009)

Thank you Kulbir Singh ji for taking this important initiative.  I am moving some of the posts in this thread to a section dedicated to testing various features available at SPN... although it has bebn seldom used for the purpose uptil now...:crazy:

I think we need to create some topics dedicated to posting editing on SPN forums... thank you and Mahanbir Singh ji another thread for an important pointers...


----------



## pk70 (May 12, 2009)

aad Jio and Kulbir Ji
I have found the problem. All underlining of Guru Vakas is coming to no where but it can be edited while pasting it on the posting window . I have learn t that in the posting window resetting is necessary otherwise whatever setting on Word pad is done, doesn't go in the same way on the posting window.
Still my request to aad jio to edit  my post if you feel so to make it look nicer. I think, SPN will look more beautiful. I am glad Aman ji will start a thread to educate others in this regards. Believe me, Namjap ji taught me to put quote in a proper way. I have been only in to writing and my internet access was limited to emailing or drafting official letters and over one year on SPN, I have learnt a lot. Thanks all helping me out.
With regards
G Singh


----------



## kiram (May 13, 2009)

Guru Arjan Dev Ji in Raag Devgandhaaree :

 *ਦੇਵਗੰਧਾਰੀ  ਮਹਲਾ  ੫  ਘਰੁ  ੨* 
Ḏevganḏẖārī mėhlā 5 gẖar 2 


Dev Gandhari. 5th Guru. 

ਰਾਗ ਦੇਵਗੰਧਾਰੀ, ਘਰ ੨ ਵਿੱਚ ਗੁਰੂ ਅਰਜਨਦੇਵ ਜੀ ਦੀ ਬਾਣੀ। 

 *ੴ  ਸਤਿਗੁਰ  ਪ੍ਰਸਾਦਿ  ॥* 
Ik▫oaŉkār saṯgur parsāḏ. 


There is but One God. By True Guru's grace, He is obtained. 

ਅਕਾਲ ਪੁਰਖ ਇੱਕ ਹੈ ਅਤੇ ਸਤਿਗੁਰੂ ਦੀ ਕਿਰਪਾ ਨਾਲ ਮਿਲਦਾ ਹੈ। 

 *ਮਾਈ  ਗੁਰ  ਚਰਣੀ  ਚਿਤੁ  ਲਾਈਐ  ॥ ਪ੍ਰਭੁ  ਹੋਇ  ਕ੍ਰਿਪਾਲੁ  ਕਮਲੁ  ਪਰਗਾਸੇ  ਸਦਾ  ਸਦਾ  ਹਰਿ  ਧਿਆਈਐ  ॥੧॥  ਰਹਾਉ  ॥ *
Mā▫ī gur cẖarṇī cẖiṯ lā▫ī▫ai. Parabẖ ho▫e kirpāl kamal pargāse saḏā saḏā har ḏẖi▫ā▫ī▫ai. ||1|| rahā▫o. 


O mother, I fix my attention on the Guru's Feet. By Lord's grace my heart lotus has blossomed and for ever and aye, I meditate on God. Pause. 


ਮਾਈ = ਹੇ ਮਾਂ! ਲਾਈਐ = ਜੋੜਨਾ ਚਾਹੀਦਾ ਹੈ। ਕਮਲੁ = ਕੌਲ-ਫੁੱਲ। ਪਰਗਾਸੇ = ਖਿੜ ਪੈਂਦਾ ਹੈ।੧।ਰਹਾਉ।

ਹੇ ਮਾਂ! ਗੁਰੂ ਦੇ ਚਰਨਾਂ ਵਿਚ ਚਿੱਤ ਜੋੜਨਾ ਚਾਹੀਦਾ ਹੈ। (ਗੁਰੂ ਦੀ ਰਾਹੀਂ ਜਦੋਂ) ਪਰਮਾਤਮਾ ਦਇਆਵਾਨ ਹੁੰਦਾ ਹੈ, ਤਾਂ (ਹਿਰਦੇ ਦਾ) ਕੌਲ-ਫੁੱਲ ਖਿੜ ਪੈਂਦਾ ਹੈ। ਹੇ ਮਾਂ! ਸਦਾ (ਗੁਰੂ ਦੀ ਸਰਨ ਪੈ ਕੇ) ਪਰਮਾਤਮਾ ਦਾ ਧਿਆਨ ਧਰਨਾ ਚਾਹੀਦਾ ਹੈ।੧।ਰਹਾਉ। 

 *ਅੰਤਰਿ  ਏਕੋ  ਬਾਹਰਿ  ਏਕੋ  ਸਭ  ਮਹਿ  ਏਕੁ  ਸਮਾਈਐ  ॥ ਘਟਿ  ਅਵਘਟਿ  ਰਵਿਆ  ਸਭ  ਠਾਈ  ਹਰਿ  ਪੂਰਨ  ਬ੍ਰਹਮੁ  ਦਿਖਾਈਐ  ॥੧॥ *
Anṯar eko bāhar eko sabẖ mėh ek samā▫ī▫ai. Gẖat avgẖat ravi▫ā sabẖ ṯẖā▫ī har pūran barahm ḏikẖā▫ī▫ai. ||1|| 


Within is the one Lord, without is the one Lord and the one Lord is contained amongst all. In the heart, without the heart and in all the places, the Perfect Lord Master is seen contained.


ਅੰਤਰਿ = (ਸਰੀਰਾਂ ਦੇ) ਅੰਦਰ। ਸਭ ਮਹਿ = ਸਾਰੀ ਸ੍ਰਿਸ਼ਟੀ ਵਿਚ। ਘਟਿ ਅਵਘਟਿ = ਹਰੇਕ ਸਰੀਰ ਵਿਚ। ਸਭ ਠਾਈ = ਸਭ ਥਾਵਾਂ ਵਿਚ। ਦਿਖਾਈਐ = ਦਿਖਾਈ ਦੇਂਦਾ ਹੈ।੧।

ਹੇ ਮਾਂ! ਸਰੀਰਾਂ ਦੇ ਅੰਦਰ ਇਕ ਪਰਮਾਤਮਾ ਹੀ ਵੱਸ ਰਿਹਾ ਹੈ, ਬਾਹਰ ਸਾਰੇ ਜਗਤ-ਖਿਲਾਰੇ ਵਿਚ ਭੀ ਇਕ ਪਰਮਾਤਮਾ ਹੀ ਵੱਸ ਰਿਹਾ ਹੈ, ਸਾਰੀ ਸ੍ਰਿਸ਼ਟੀ ਵਿਚ ਉਹੀ ਇਕ ਵਿਆਪਕ ਹੈ। ਹਰੇਕ ਸਰੀਰ ਵਿਚ ਹਰ ਥਾਂ ਸਰਬ-ਵਿਆਪਕ ਪਰਮਾਤਮਾ ਹੀ (ਵੱਸਦਾ) ਦਿੱਸ ਰਿਹਾ ਹੈ।੧। 

 *ਉਸਤਤਿ  ਕਰਹਿ  ਸੇਵਕ  ਮੁਨਿ  ਕੇਤੇ  ਤੇਰਾ  ਅੰਤੁ  ਨ  ਕਤਹੂ  ਪਾਈਐ  ॥ ਸੁਖਦਾਤੇ  ਦੁਖ  ਭੰਜਨ  ਸੁਆਮੀ  ਜਨ  ਨਾਨਕ  ਸਦ  ਬਲਿ  ਜਾਈਐ  ॥੨॥੧॥ *
Usṯaṯ karahi sevak mun keṯe ṯerā anṯ na kaṯhū pā▫ī▫ai. Sukẖ▫ḏāṯe ḏukẖ bẖanjan su▫āmī jan Nānak saḏ bal jā▫ī▫ai. ||2||1|| 


Good many slaves and sages of Thine, sing Thy praise, but no one knows Thy limits. O Thou, Master, the Giver of peace and Destroyer of distress slave Nanak is ever a sacrifice unto Thee.


ਉਸਤਤਿ = ਵਡਿਆਈ, ਸਿਫ਼ਤਿ-ਸਾਲਾਹ। ਮੁਨਿ ਕੇਤੇ = ਬੇਅੰਤ ਮੁਨੀ। ਕਤਹੂ = ਕਿਸੇ ਪਾਸੋਂ ਭੀ। ਸੁਖ ਦਾਤੇ = ਹੇ ਸੁਖ ਦੇਣ ਵਾਲੇ! ਦੁਖ ਭੰਜਨ = ਹੇ ਦੁੱਖਾਂ ਦੇ ਨਾਸ ਕਰਨ ਵਾਲੇ! ਸਦ = ਸਦਾ।੨।

ਹੇ ਪ੍ਰਭੂ! ਬੇਅੰਤ ਰਿਸ਼ੀ ਮੁਨੀ, ਤੇ, ਬੇਅੰਤ (ਤੇਰੇ) ਸੇਵਕ ਤੇਰੀ ਵਡਿਆਈ ਕਰਦੇ ਆ ਰਹੇ ਹਨ, ਕਿਸੇ ਪਾਸੋਂ ਤੇਰੇ ਗੁਣਾਂ ਦਾ ਅੰਤ ਨਹੀਂ ਪੈ ਸਕਿਆ। ਹੇ ਦਾਸ ਨਾਨਕ! (ਆਖ-) ਹੇ ਸੁਖ ਦੇਣ ਵਾਲੇ! ਹੇ ਦੁੱਖਾਂ ਦੇ ਨਾਸ ਕਰਨ ਵਾਲੇ! ਤੈਥੋਂ ਸਦਾ ਸਦਕੇ ਜਾਣਾ ਚਾਹੀਦਾ ਹੈ।੨।੧। 

Ang. 528


http://sikhroots.com/zina/Keertani ..._Chith_Laaeeabhai_Rajvir_Singh_Ji.mp3?l=8&m=1


----------



## pk70 (May 13, 2009)

*ਉਸਤਤਿ  ਕਰਹਿ  ਸੇਵਕ  ਮੁਨਿ  ਕੇਤੇ  ਤੇਰਾ  ਅੰਤੁ  ਨ  ਕਤਹੂ  ਪਾਈਐ  ॥ਸੁਖਦਾਤੇ  ਦੁਖ  ਭੰਜਨ  ਸੁਆਮੀ  ਜਨ  ਨਾਨਕ  ਸਦ  ਬਲਿ  ਜਾਈਐ  ॥੨॥੧॥*
 Usṯaṯ karahi sevak mun keṯe ṯerā anṯ na kaṯhū pā▫ī▫ai.Sukẖ▫ḏāṯe ḏukẖ bẖanjan su▫āmī jan Nānak saḏ bal jā▫ī▫ai. ||2||1||
 

 Good many slaves and sages of Thine, sing Thy praise, but no one knows Thy limits.O Thou, Master, the Giver of peace and Destroyer of distress slave Nanak is ever a sacrifice unto Thee.


 ਉਸਤਤਿ = ਵਡਿਆਈ, ਸਿਫ਼ਤਿ-ਸਾਲਾਹ। ਮੁਨਿ ਕੇਤੇ = ਬੇਅੰਤ ਮੁਨੀ। ਕਤਹੂ = ਕਿਸੇ ਪਾਸੋਂ ਭੀ। ਸੁਖ ਦਾਤੇ = ਹੇ ਸੁਖ ਦੇਣ ਵਾਲੇ! ਦੁਖ ਭੰਜਨ = ਹੇ ਦੁੱਖਾਂ ਦੇ ਨਾਸ ਕਰਨ ਵਾਲੇ! ਸਦ = ਸਦਾ।੨।

ਹੇ ਪ੍ਰਭੂ! ਬੇਅੰਤ ਰਿਸ਼ੀ ਮੁਨੀ, ਤੇ, ਬੇਅੰਤ (ਤੇਰੇ) ਸੇਵਕ ਤੇਰੀ ਵਡਿਆਈ ਕਰਦੇ ਆ ਰਹੇ ਹਨ, ਕਿਸੇ ਪਾਸੋਂ ਤੇਰੇ ਗੁਣਾਂ ਦਾ ਅੰਤ ਨਹੀਂ ਪੈ ਸਕਿਆ। ਹੇ ਦਾਸ ਨਾਨਕ! (ਆਖ-) ਹੇ ਸੁਖ ਦੇਣ ਵਾਲੇ! ਹੇ ਦੁੱਖਾਂ ਦੇ ਨਾਸ ਕਰਨ ਵਾਲੇ! ਤੈਥੋਂ ਸਦਾ ਸਦਕੇ ਜਾਣਾ ਚਾਹੀਦਾ ਹੈ।੨।੧।

Ang. 528


So nice of you Kiram Ji for this Shabad and its Kirtan Version  
Regards
G Singh


----------



## kiram (May 13, 2009)

Guru Arjan Dev Ji in Raag Todee :

 *ਟੋਡੀ  ਮਹਲਾ  ੫  ॥ ਕ੍ਰਿਪਾ  ਨਿਧਿ  ਬਸਹੁ  ਰਿਦੈ  ਹਰਿ  ਨੀਤ  ॥ ਤੈਸੀ  ਬੁਧਿ  ਕਰਹੁ  ਪਰਗਾਸਾ  ਲਾਗੈ  ਪ੍ਰਭ  ਸੰਗਿ  ਪ੍ਰੀਤਿ  ॥  ਰਹਾਉ  ॥ *
Todī mėhlā 5. Kirpā niḏẖ bashu riḏai har nīṯ. Ŧaisī buḏẖ karahu pargāsā lāgai parabẖ sang parīṯ. Rahā▫o.


Todi 5th Guru. O God, the Ocean, of mercy, abide Thou ever in my mind. Enlighten Thou such intellect in me, that I may bear love with Thee, O Lord. Pause. 
ਕ੍ਰਿਪਾ ਨਿਧਿ = ਹੇ ਕਿਰਪਾ ਦੇ ਖ਼ਜ਼ਾਨੇ! ਰਿਦੈ = ਹਿਰਦੇ ਵਿਚ। ਨੀਤ = ਨਿੱਤ। ਕਰਹੁ ਪਰਗਾਸਾ = ਪਰਗਟ ਕਰੋ। ਸੰਗਿ = ਨਾਲ।ਰਹਾਉ।

ਹੇ ਕਿਰਪਾ ਦੇ ਖ਼ਜ਼ਾਨੇ ਪ੍ਰਭੂ! ਮੇਰੇ ਹਿਰਦੇ ਵਿਚ ਵੱਸਦਾ ਰਹੁ। ਹੇ ਪ੍ਰਭੂ! ਮੇਰੇ ਅੰਦਰ ਇਹੋ ਜਿਹੀ ਅਕਲ ਦਾ ਚਾਨਣ ਕਰ, ਕਿ ਤੇਰੇ ਨਾਲ ਮੇਰੀ ਪ੍ਰੀਤਿ ਬਣੀ ਰਹੇ।ਰਹਾਉ। 

 *ਦਾਸ  ਤੁਮਾਰੇ  ਕੀ  ਪਾਵਉ  ਧੂਰਾ  ਮਸਤਕਿ  ਲੇ  ਲੇ  ਲਾਵਉ  ॥ ਮਹਾ  ਪਤਿਤ  ਤੇ  ਹੋਤ  ਪੁਨੀਤਾ  ਹਰਿ  ਕੀਰਤਨ  ਗੁਨ  ਗਾਵਉ  ॥੧॥ *
Ḏās ṯumāre kī pāva▫o ḏẖūrā masṯak le le lāva▫o. Mahā paṯiṯ ṯe hoṯ punīṯā har kīrṯan gun gāva▫o. ||1|| 
Bless me with the dust of Thy slave's feet. Obtaining and gathering it, I shall apply it to my forehead. From a supreme sinner, I am rendered pure, by singing God's praises and virtues.


ਪਾਵਉ = ਪਾਵਉਂ, ਮੈਂ ਹਾਸਲ ਕਰਾਂ। ਧੂਰਾ = ਚਰਨ-ਧੂੜ। ਮਸਤਕਿ = ਮੱਥੇ ਉਤੇ। ਲਾਵਉ = ਲਾਵਉਂ, ਮੈਂ ਲਾਵਾਂ। ਪਤਿਤ = ਵਿਕਾਰੀ। ਤੇ = ਤੋਂ। ਹੋਤ = ਹੋ ਜਾਂਦੇ ਹਨ। ਪੁਨੀਤਾ = ਪਵਿਤ੍ਰ। ਗਾਵਉ = ਮੈਂ ਗਾਵਾਂ, ਗਾਵਉਂ।੧।

ਹੇ ਪ੍ਰਭੂ! ਮੈਂ ਤੇਰੇ ਸੇਵਕ ਦੀ ਚਰਨ-ਧੂੜ ਪ੍ਰਾਪਤ ਕਰਾਂ, (ਉਹ ਚਰਨ-ਧੂੜ) ਲੈ ਲੈ ਕੇ ਮੈਂ (ਆਪਣੇ) ਮੱਥੇ ਉੱਤੇ ਲਾਂਦਾ ਰਹਾਂ। (ਹੇ ਪ੍ਰਭੂ! ਮੇਹਰ ਕਰ) ਮੈਂ ਤੇਰੀ ਸਿਫ਼ਤਿ-ਸਾਲਾਹ ਕਰਦਾ ਰਹਾਂ, ਮੈਂ ਤੇਰੇ ਗੁਣ ਗਾਂਦਾ ਰਹਾਂ। (ਜਿਸ ਦੀ ਬਰਕਤਿ ਨਾਲ) ਵੱਡੇ ਵੱਡੇ ਵਿਕਾਰੀਆਂ ਤੋਂ ਭੀ ਪਵਿਤ੍ਰ ਹੋ ਜਾਂਦੇ ਹਨ।੧।


*ਆਗਿਆ  ਤੁਮਰੀ  ਮੀਠੀ  ਲਾਗਉ  ਕੀਓ  ਤੁਹਾਰੋ  ਭਾਵਉ  ॥ ਜੋ  ਤੂ  ਦੇਹਿ  ਤਹੀ  ਇਹੁ  ਤ੍ਰਿਪਤੈ  ਆਨ  ਨ  ਕਤਹੂ  ਧਾਵਉ  ॥੨॥ *
Āgi▫ā ṯumrī mīṯẖī lāga▫o kī▫o ṯuhāro bẖāva▫o. Jo ṯū ḏėh ṯahī ih ṯaripṯai ān na kaṯhū ḏẖāva▫o. ||2|| 


Thine will seems sweet unto me and whatever Thou doest, pleases me. Whatever Thou givest, with that, this soul of mine is satiated. I run after no one else.


ਆਗਿਆ = ਹੁਕਮ, ਰਜ਼ਾ। ਲਾਗਉ = {ਹੁਕਮੀ ਭਵਿੱਖਤ, ਅੱਨ ਪੁਰਖ, ਇਕ-ਵਚਨ} ਲੱਗੇ। ਭਾਵਉ = {ਹੁਕਮੀ ਭਵਿੱਖਤ, ਅੱਨ ਪੁਰਖ, ਇਕ-ਵਚਨ} ਚੰਗੀ ਲੱਗੇ, ਪਸੰਦ ਆ ਜਾਏ। ਤਹੀ = ਉਸੇ ਵਿਚ। ਤ੍ਰਿਪਤੈ = ਰੱਜਿਆ ਰਹੇ। ਆਨ = {अन्य} ਹੋਰ ਹੋਰ ਪਾਸੇ। ਆਨ ਕਤ ਹੂ = ਕਿਸੇ ਹੋਰ ਪਾਸੇ। ਧਾਵਉ = ਧਾਵਉਂ, ਮੈਂ ਦੌੜਾਂ।੨।

(ਹੇ ਪ੍ਰਭੂ! ਮੇਹਰ ਕਰ) ਮੈਨੂੰ ਤੇਰੀ ਰਜ਼ਾ ਮਿੱਠੀ ਲੱਗਦੀ ਰਹੇ, ਮੈਨੂੰ ਤੇਰਾ ਕੀਤਾ ਚੰਗਾ ਲੱਗਦਾ ਰਹੇ। ਜੋ ਕੁਝ ਤੂੰ ਮੈਨੂੰ ਦੇਂਦਾ ਹੈਂ, ਉਸੇ ਵਿਚ ਹੀ (ਮੇਰਾ) ਇਹ ਮਨ ਸੰਤੁਸ਼ਟ ਰਹੇ, ਮੈਂ ਕਿਸੇ ਭੀ ਹੋਰ ਪਾਸੇ ਭਟਕਦਾ ਨਾਹ ਫਿਰਾਂ।੨। 

 *ਸਦ  ਹੀ  ਨਿਕਟਿ  ਜਾਨਉ  ਪ੍ਰਭ  ਸੁਆਮੀ  ਸਗਲ  ਰੇਣ  ਹੋਇ  ਰਹੀਐ  ॥ ਸਾਧੂ  ਸੰਗਤਿ  ਹੋਇ  ਪਰਾਪਤਿ  ਤਾ  ਪ੍ਰਭੁ  ਅਪੁਨਾ  ਲਹੀਐ  ॥੩॥ *
Saḏ hī nikat jān▫o parabẖ su▫āmī sagal reṇ ho▫e rahī▫ai. Sāḏẖū sangaṯ ho▫e parāpaṯ ṯā parabẖ apunā lahī▫ai. ||3|| 


I ever reckon the Lord Master near me and I remain the dust of all men's feet. If I meet the society of saints, then shall I obtain my Lord.


ਸਦ = ਸਦਾ। ਨਿਕਟਿ = ਨੇੜੇ। ਜਾਨਉ = ਜਾਨਉਂ, ਮੈਂ ਜਾਣਾਂ। ਰੇਣ = ਚਰਨ-ਧੂੜ। ਹੋਇ = ਹੋ ਕੇ। ਲਹੀਐ = ਲੱਭ ਸਕੀਦਾ ਹੈ।੩।

ਹੇ ਮੇਰੇ ਮਾਲਕ-ਪ੍ਰਭੂ! ਮੈਂ ਤੈਨੂੰ ਸਦਾ ਆਪਣੇ ਨੇੜੇ (ਵੱਸਦਾ) ਜਾਣਦਾ ਰਹਾਂ। ਹੇ ਭਾਈ! ਸਭਨਾਂ ਦੇ ਚਰਨਾਂ ਦੀ ਧੂੜ ਬਣ ਕੇ ਰਹਿਣਾ ਚਾਹੀਦਾ ਹੈ। ਜਦੋਂ ਗੁਰੂ ਦੀ ਸੰਗਤਿ ਹਾਸਲ ਹੁੰਦੀ ਹੈ, ਤਦੋਂ ਆਪਣੇ ਪ੍ਰਭੂ ਨੂੰ ਲੱਭ ਲਈਦਾ ਹੈ।੩। 

 *ਸਦਾ  ਸਦਾ  ਹਮ  ਛੋਹਰੇ  ਤੁਮਰੇ  ਤੂ  ਪ੍ਰਭ  ਹਮਰੋ  ਮੀਰਾ  ॥ ਨਾਨਕ  ਬਾਰਿਕ  ਤੁਮ  ਮਾਤ  ਪਿਤਾ  ਮੁਖਿ  ਨਾਮੁ  ਤੁਮਾਰੋ  ਖੀਰਾ  ॥੪॥੩॥੫॥ *
Saḏā saḏā ham cẖẖohre ṯumre ṯū parabẖ hamro mīrā. Nānak bārik ṯum māṯ piṯā mukẖ nām ṯumāro kẖīrā. ||4||3||5||


Ever and ever I am Thy child. Thou art my Lord and King. Nanak is Thine child and Thou O Lord, art my mother and father, Put thou Thy Name as milk into my mouth. 
ਛੋਹਰੇ = ਬੱਚੇ। ਹਮਰੋ = ਸਾਡਾ। ਮੀਰਾ = ਮਾਲਕ। ਬਾਰਿਕ = ਬਾਲਕ। ਮੁਖਿ = ਮੂੰਹ ਵਿਚ। ਖੀਰਾ = ਦੁੱਧ।੪।

ਹੇ ਨਾਨਕ! (ਆਖ-) ਹੇ ਪ੍ਰਭੂ! ਅਸੀਂ ਜੀਵ ਸਦਾ ਹੀ ਤੇਰੇ ਅੰਞਾਣ ਬੱਚੇ ਹਾਂ, ਤੂੰ ਸਾਡੀ ਮਾਂ ਹੈ ਸਾਡਾ ਪਿਉ ਹੈਂ (ਮੇਹਰ ਕਰ) ਤੇਰਾ ਨਾਮ ਸਾਡੇ ਮੂੰਹ ਵਿਚ ਰਹੇ (ਜਿਵੇਂ) ਮਾਪੇ ਆਪਣੇ ਬੱਚੇ ਦੇ ਮੂੰਹ ਵਿਚ ਦੁੱਧ (ਪਾਂਦੇ ਰਹਿੰਦੇ ਹਨ)।੪।੩।੫।


Ang. 712-713




http://sikhroots.com/zina/Keertani ...gar, India)/Daya Karho/Kirpa Nidh.mp3?l=8&m=1


----------



## pk70 (May 14, 2009)

Great Kiram ji, obviously there are lot of "kirtan version of Shabadas" available on Sikhroots. Nice to hear these shabadas. Many thanks:happy:
I found  some shabadas on YouTube, I feel difficulty to post, once I posted, now I dont remember  how I did it, I was helped by some one then. Well your seva is appreciable.


----------



## kiram (May 14, 2009)

pk70 said:


> Great Kiram ji, obviously there are lot of "kirtan version of Shabadas" available on Sikhroots. Nice to hear these shabadas. Many thanks:happy:
> I found  some shabadas on YouTube, I feel difficulty to post, once I posted, now I dont remember  how I did it, I was helped by some one then. Well your seva is appreciable.



G.Singh Ji, please let me know which Shabad you'd like to post and if Guru Sahib Ji so wills, it will get posted  

This is an amazing Shabad and i searched quite a few ragis singing this Shabad on sikhroots but posted the one which i felt hit me somewhere... Ever ready for sewa Ji..


----------



## kiram (Jun 1, 2009)

Guru Arjan Dev Ji in Raag Suhee :

*ਰਾਗੁ  ਸੂਹੀ  ਛੰਤ  ਮਹਲਾ  ੫  ਘਰੁ  ੩ *
Rāg sūhī cẖẖanṯ mėhlā 5 gẖar 3 
Rag Suhi Chhant. 5th Guru. 

ਰਾਗ ਸੂਹੀ, ਘਰ ੩ ਵਿੱਚ ਗੁਰੂ ਅਰਜਨਦੇਵ ਜੀ ਦੀ ਬਾਣੀ 'ਛੰਤ' (ਛੰਦ)। 

 *ੴ  ਸਤਿਗੁਰ  ਪ੍ਰਸਾਦਿ  ॥* 
Ik▫oaŉkār saṯgur parsāḏ. 


There is but one God. By the True Guru's grace, He is obtained. 

ਅਕਾਲ ਪੁਰਖ ਇੱਕ ਹੈ ਅਤੇ ਸਤਿਗੁਰੂ ਦੀ ਕਿਰਪਾ ਨਾਲ ਮਿਲਦਾ ਹੈ। 

 *ਤੂ  ਠਾਕੁਰੋ  ਬੈਰਾਗਰੋ  ਮੈ  ਜੇਹੀ  ਘਣ  ਚੇਰੀ  ਰਾਮ  ॥ ਤੂੰ  ਸਾਗਰੋ  ਰਤਨਾਗਰੋ  ਹਉ  ਸਾਰ  ਨ  ਜਾਣਾ  ਤੇਰੀ  ਰਾਮ  ॥ ਸਾਰ  ਨ  ਜਾਣਾ  ਤੂ  ਵਡ  ਦਾਣਾ  ਕਰਿ  ਮਿਹਰੰਮਤਿ  ਸਾਂਈ  ॥ ਕਿਰਪਾ  ਕੀਜੈ  ਸਾ  ਮਤਿ  ਦੀਜੈ  ਆਠ  ਪਹਰ  ਤੁਧੁ  ਧਿਆਈ  ॥ ਗਰਬੁ  ਨ  ਕੀਜੈ  ਰੇਣ  ਹੋਵੀਜੈ  ਤਾ  ਗਤਿ  ਜੀਅਰੇ  ਤੇਰੀ  ॥ ਸਭ  ਊਪਰਿ  ਨਾਨਕ  ਕਾ  ਠਾਕੁਰੁ  ਮੈ  ਜੇਹੀ  ਘਣ  ਚੇਰੀ  ਰਾਮ  ॥੧॥ *
Ŧū ṯẖākuro bairāgro mai jehī gẖaṇ cẖerī rām. Ŧūŉ sāgro raṯnāgro ha▫o sār na jāṇā ṯerī rām. Sār na jāṇā ṯū vad ḏāṇā kar mihramaṯ sāŉ▫ī. Kirpā kījai sā maṯ ḏījai āṯẖ pahar ṯuḏẖ ḏẖi▫ā▫ī. Garab na kījai reṇ hovījai ṯā gaṯ jī▫are ṯerī. Sabẖ ūpar Nānak kā ṯẖākur mai jehī gẖaṇ cẖerī rām. ||1|| 


Thou, O detached Lord, hast so many hand-maidens like me. Thou art an ocean and the mine of jewels. Thy worth, O Lord, I know not. I know not Thy worth. immensely wise Thou art. Show Thou mercy unto me, O Lord. Mercifully bless Thou me with such an understanding that I may contemplate Thee, during the eight watches of the day. O man, be not proud, become thou the dust of all and then alone shalt thou be emancipated. Over the head s of all is the Lord of Nanak. he has good many hand maidens like me.


ਠਾਕੁਰੋ = ਠਾਕੁਰੁ, ਮਾਲਕ, ਪਾਲਣਹਾਰ। ਬੈਰਾਗਰੋ = ਵਾਸਨਾ-ਰਹਿਤ, ਨਿਰਚਾਹ। ਮੈ ਜੇਹੀ = ਮੇਰੇ ਵਰਗੀਆਂ। ਘਣ = ਅਨੇਕਾਂ। ਚੇਰੀ = ਦਾਸੀਆਂ। ਰਾਮ = ਹੇ ਰਾਮ! ਰਤਨਾਗਰੋ = ਰਤਨਾਕਰੁ, ਰਤਨ-ਆਕਰ, ਰਤਨਾਂ ਦੀ ਖਾਣ। ਹਉ = ਹਉਂ, ਮੈਂ। ਸਾਰ = ਕਦਰ। ਦਾਣਾ = ਸਿਆਣਾ। ਮਿਹਰੰਮਤਿ = ਮਿਹਰ। ਸਾਂਈ = ਹੇ ਸਾਈਂ! ਕੀਜੈ = ਕਰ। ਦੀਜੈ = ਦੇਹ। ਮਤਿ = ਅਕਲ। ਸਾ = ਅਜਿਹੀ। ਧਿਆਈ = ਧਿਆਈਂ, ਮੈਂ ਧਿਆਵਾਂ। ਗਰਬੁ = ਅਹੰਕਾਰ। ਰੇਣ = ਚਰਨ-ਧੂੜ। ਹੋਵੀਜੈ = ਹੋ ਜਾ। ਗਤਿ = ਉੱਚੀ ਆਤਮਕ ਅਵਸਥਾ। ਜੀਅਰੇ = ਹੇ ਜੀਵ!।੧।

ਹੇ (ਮੇਰੇ) ਰਾਮ! ਤੂੰ (ਸਭ ਜੀਵਾਂ ਦਾ) ਮਾਲਕ ਹੈਂ, ਤੇਰੇ ਉਤੇ ਮਾਇਆ ਆਪਣਾ ਪ੍ਰਭਾਵ ਨਹੀਂ ਪਾ ਸਕਦੀ। ਮੇਰੇ ਵਰਗੀਆਂ (ਤੇਰੇ ਦਰ ਤੇ) ਅਨੇਕਾਂ ਦਾਸੀਆਂ ਹਨ। ਹੇ ਰਾਮ! ਤੂੰ ਸਮੁੰਦਰ ਹੈਂ। ਤੂੰ ਰਤਨਾਂ ਦੀ ਖਾਣ ਹੈਂ। ਹੇ ਪ੍ਰਭੂ! ਮੈਂ ਤੇਰੀ ਕਦਰ ਨਹੀਂ ਸਮਝ ਸਕੀ। ਹੇ ਮੇਰੇ ਮਾਲਕ! ਮੈਂ (ਤੇਰੇ ਗੁਣਾਂ ਦੀ) ਕਦਰ ਨਹੀਂ ਜਾਣਦੀ, ਤੂੰ ਵੱਡਾ ਸਿਆਣਾ ਹੈਂ (ਸਭ ਕੁਝ ਜਾਣਨ ਵਾਲਾ ਹੈਂ), (ਮੇਰੇ ਉੱਤੇ) ਮਿਹਰ ਕਰ। ਕਿਰਪਾ ਕਰ, ਮੈਨੂੰ ਅਜਿਹੀ ਸਮਝ ਬਖ਼ਸ਼ ਕਿ ਅੱਠੇ ਪਹਰ ਮੈਂ ਤੇਰਾ ਸਿਮਰਨ ਕਰਦੀ ਰਹਾਂ। ਹੇ ਜਿੰਦੇ! ਅਹੰਕਾਰ ਨਹੀਂ ਕਰਨਾ ਚਾਹੀਦਾ, (ਸਭ ਦੇ) ਚਰਨਾਂ ਦੀ ਧੂੜ ਬਣੇ ਰਹਿਣਾ ਚਾਹੀਦਾ ਹੈ, ਤਾਂ ਹੀ ਤੇਰੀ ਉੱਚੀ ਆਤਮਕ ਅਵਸਥਾ ਬਣ ਸਕੇਗੀ। ਹੇ ਨਾਨਕ! (ਆਖ-) ਮੇਰਾ ਮਾਲਕ ਪ੍ਰਭੂ ਸਭ ਦੇ ਸਿਰ ਉੱਤੇ ਹੈ। ਮੇਰੇ ਜਿਹੀਆਂ (ਉਸ ਦੇ ਦਰ ਤੇ) ਅਨੇਕਾਂ ਦਾਸੀਆਂ ਹਨ।੧। 

 *ਤੁਮ੍ਹ੍ਹ  ਗਉਹਰ  ਅਤਿ  ਗਹਿਰ  ਗੰਭੀਰਾ  ਤੁਮ  ਪਿਰ  ਹਮ  ਬਹੁਰੀਆ  ਰਾਮ  ॥ ਤੁਮ  ਵਡੇ  ਵਡੇ  ਵਡ  ਊਚੇ  ਹਉ  ਇਤਨੀਕ  ਲਹੁਰੀਆ  ਰਾਮ  ॥ ਹਉ  ਕਿਛੁ  ਨਾਹੀ  ਏਕੋ  ਤੂਹੈ  ਆਪੇ  ਆਪਿ  ਸੁਜਾਨਾ  ॥ ਅੰਮ੍ਰਿਤ  ਦ੍ਰਿਸਟਿ  ਨਿਮਖ  ਪ੍ਰਭ  ਜੀਵਾ  ਸਰਬ  ਰੰਗ  ਰਸ  ਮਾਨਾ  ॥ ਚਰਣਹ  ਸਰਨੀ  ਦਾਸਹ  ਦਾਸੀ  ਮਨਿ  ਮਉਲੈ  ਤਨੁ  ਹਰੀਆ  ॥ ਨਾਨਕ  ਠਾਕੁਰੁ  ਸਰਬ  ਸਮਾਣਾ  ਆਪਨ  ਭਾਵਨ  ਕਰੀਆ  ॥੨॥ *
Ŧumĥ ga▫uhar aṯ gahir gambẖīrā ṯum pir ham bahurī▫ā rām. Ŧum vade vade vad ūcẖe ha▫o iṯnīk lahurī▫ā rām. Ha▫o kicẖẖ nāhī eko ṯūhai āpe āp sujānā. Amriṯ ḏarisat nimakẖ parabẖ jīvā sarab rang ras mānā. Cẖarṇah sarnī ḏāsah ḏāsī man ma▫ulai ṯan harī▫ā. Nānak ṯẖākur sarab samāṇā āpan bẖāvan karī▫ā. ||2|| 


Thou art the pearl of Supremely profound and unfathomable worth. Thou art my Groom and I am Thy bride. Thou, O Lord, art the Greatest of the great and the highest of the high and I am infinitesimally small. I am nothing Thou art the only One. Thou art Wise by Thyself. With a moment's ambrosial glance of Thine, O Lord, Live I and enjoy all the delights and dainties. I, the slave of Thine slaves seek the refuge of Thine feet. My soul has flowered and my body is reverdured. Nanak, the Lord is contained amongst all and does what He pleases.


ਗਉਹਰ = (ਬਹੁਤ ਹੀ ਕੀਮਤੀ) ਮੋਤੀ। ਗਹਿਰਾ = ਡੂੰਘੀ, ਅਥਾਹ (ਸਮੁੰਦਰ)। ਗੰਭੀਰਾ = ਵੱਡੇ ਜਿਗਰੇ ਵਾਲਾ। ਪਿਰ = ਖਸਮ। ਹਮ = ਅਸੀਂ ਜੀਵ। ਬਹੁਰੀਆ = ਵਹੁਟੀਆਂ। ਲਹੁਰੀਆ = ਛੋਟੀ। ਇਤਨੀਕ = ਬਹੁਤ ਹੀ ਛੋਟੀ। ਹਉ = ਹਉਂ, ਮੈਂ। ਆਪੇ = ਆਪ ਹੀ। ਸੁਜਾਨਾ = ਸਿਆਣਾ। ਅੰਮ੍ਰਿਤ = ਆਤਮਕ ਜੀਵਨ ਦੇਣ ਵਾਲੀ। ਦ੍ਰਿਸਟਿ = ਨਿਗਾਹ। ਨਿਮਖ = {निमेष} ਅੱਖ ਝਮਕਣ ਜਿਤਨਾ ਸਮਾ। ਪ੍ਰਭ = ਹੇ ਪ੍ਰਭੂ! ਜੀਵਾ = ਜੀਵਾਂ, ਮੈਂ ਜੀਊ ਪੈਂਦੀ ਹਾਂ। ਮਾਨਾ = ਮਾਣ ਲਏ। ਮਨਿ ਮਉਲੈ = ਮਨ ਖਿੜ ਪਿਆਂ। ਹਰੀਆ = ਹਰਾ-ਭਰਾ। ਭਾਵਨ = ਮਰਜ਼ੀ।੨।

ਹੇ ਪ੍ਰਭੂ! ਤੂੰ ਇਕ (ਅਣਮੁੱਲਾ) ਮੋਤੀ ਹੈਂ, ਤੂੰ ਅਥਾਹ (ਸਮੁੰਦਰ) ਹੈਂ, ਤੂੰ ਬੜੇ ਵੱਡੇ ਜਿਗਰੇ ਵਾਲਾ ਹੈਂ, ਤੂੰ (ਸਾਡਾ) ਖਸਮ ਹੈਂ, ਅਸੀਂ ਜੀਵ ਤੇਰੀਆਂ ਵਹੁਟੀਆਂ ਹਾਂ। ਤੂੰ ਬੇਅੰਤ ਵੱਡਾ ਹੈਂ, ਤੂੰ ਬੇਅੰਤ ਉੱਚਾ ਹੈਂ। ਮੈਂ ਬਹੁਤ ਹੀ ਛੋਟੀ ਜਿਹੀ ਹਸਤੀ ਵਾਲੀ ਹਾਂ। ਹੇ ਭਾਈ! ਮੇਰੀ ਕੁਝ ਭੀ ਪਾਂਇਆਂ ਨਹੀਂ ਹੈ, ਇਕ ਤੂੰ ਹੀ ਤੂੰ ਹੈਂ, ਤੂੰ ਆਪ ਹੀ ਆਪ ਸਭ ਕੁਝ ਜਾਣਨ ਵਾਲਾ ਹੈਂ। ਹੇ ਪ੍ਰਭੂ! ਅੱਖ ਝਮਕਣ ਜਿਤਨੇ ਸਮੇ ਵਾਸਤੇ ਮਿਲੀ ਤੇਰੀ ਅੰਮ੍ਰਿਤ ਦ੍ਰਿਸ਼ਟੀ ਨਾਲ ਮੈਨੂੰ ਆਤਮਕ ਜੀਵਨ ਮਿਲ ਜਾਂਦਾ ਹੈ (ਇਉਂ ਹੁੰਦਾ ਹੈ ਜਿਵੇਂ) ਮੈਂ ਸਾਰੇ ਰੰਗ ਰਸ ਮਾਣ ਲਏ ਹਨ। ਮੈਂ ਤੇਰੇ ਚਰਨਾਂ ਦੀ ਸਰਨ ਲਈ ਹੈ, ਮੈਂ ਤੇਰੇ ਦਾਸਾਂ ਦੀ ਦਾਸੀ ਹਾਂ (ਆਤਮਕ ਜੀਵਨ ਦੇਣ ਵਾਲੀ ਤੇਰੀ ਨਿਗਾਹ ਦੀ ਬਰਕਤਿ ਨਾਲ) ਜਦੋਂ ਮੇਰਾ ਮਨ ਖਿੜ ਆਉਂਦਾ ਹੈ, ਮੇਰਾ ਸਰੀਰ (ਭੀ) ਹਰਾ-ਭਰਾ ਹੋ ਜਾਂਦਾ ਹੈ। ਹੇ ਨਾਨਕ! (ਆਖ-ਹੇ ਭਾਈ!) ਮਾਲਕ-ਪ੍ਰਭੂ ਸਭ ਜੀਵਾਂ ਵਿਚ ਸਮਾ ਰਿਹਾ ਹੈ, ਉਹ (ਹਰ ਵੇਲੇ ਹਰ ਥਾਂ) ਆਪਣੀ ਮਰਜ਼ੀ ਕਰਦਾ ਹੈ।੨। 
*
* *ਤੁਝੁ  ਊਪਰਿ  ਮੇਰਾ  ਹੈ  ਮਾਣਾ  ਤੂਹੈ  ਮੇਰਾ  ਤਾਣਾ  ਰਾਮ  ॥ ਸੁਰਤਿ  ਮਤਿ  ਚਤੁਰਾਈ  ਤੇਰੀ  ਤੂ  ਜਾਣਾਇਹਿ  ਜਾਣਾ  ਰਾਮ  ॥ ਸੋਈ  ਜਾਣੈ  ਸੋਈ  ਪਛਾਣੈ  ਜਾ  ਕਉ  ਨਦਰਿ  ਸਿਰੰਦੇ  ॥ ਮਨਮੁਖਿ  ਭੂਲੀ  ਬਹੁਤੀ  ਰਾਹੀ  ਫਾਥੀ  ਮਾਇਆ  ਫੰਦੇ  ॥ ਠਾਕੁਰ  ਭਾਣੀ  ਸਾ  ਗੁਣਵੰਤੀ  ਤਿਨ  ਹੀ  ਸਭ  ਰੰਗ  ਮਾਣਾ  ॥ ਨਾਨਕ  ਕੀ  ਧਰ  ਤੂਹੈ  ਠਾਕੁਰ  ਤੂ  ਨਾਨਕ  ਕਾ  ਮਾਣਾ  ॥੩॥ *
Ŧujẖ ūpar merā hai māṇā ṯūhai merā ṯāṇā rām. Suraṯ maṯ cẖaṯurā▫ī ṯerī ṯū jāṇā▫ihi jāṇā rām. So▫ī jāṇai so▫ī pacẖẖāṇai jā ka▫o naḏar siranḏe. Manmukẖ bẖūlī bahuṯī rāhī fāthī mā▫i▫ā fanḏe. Ŧẖākur bẖāṇī sā guṇvanṯī ṯin hī sabẖ rang māṇā. Nānak kī ḏẖar ṯūhai ṯẖākur ṯū Nānak kā māṇā. ||3|| 


On Thee do I take pride and Thou alone art my strength. My understanding, intellect and wisdom are Thine gifts. What Thou makest me realise, that alone realise I, O Lord. He alone knows, he alone understands, on whom is the grace of the creator. The perverse bride strays into many paths and is ensnared in the mammon's net. She alone is virtuous, whom her Lord loves. She alone enjoys all the pleasures. Thou, O Lord, art Nanak's support and thou alone art Nanak's support and Thou alone art Nanak's pride. 


ਮਾਣਾ = ਫ਼ਖ਼ਰ। ਤਾਣਾ = ਤਾਣ, ਬਲ, ਸਹਾਰਾ। ਮਤਿ = ਅਕਲ। ਸੁਰਤਿ = ਸੂਝ। ਜਾਣਾਇਹਿ = (ਜੋ ਕੁਝ) ਤੂੰ ਸਮਝਾਂਦਾ ਹੈਂ। ਜਾਣਾ = ਜਾਣਾਂ, ਮੈਂ ਸਮਝਦਾ ਹਾਂ। ਸੇਈ = ਉਹੀ ਮਨੁੱਖ। ਜਾ ਕਉ = ਜਿਸ ਉੱਤੇ। ਨਦਰਿ = ਮਿਹਰ ਦੀ ਨਿਗਾਹ। ਸਿਰੰਦੇ = ਸਿਰਜਣਹਾਰ ਦੀ। ਮਨਮੁਖਿ = ਆਪਣੇ ਮਨ ਦੇ ਪਿੱਛੇ ਤੁਰਨ ਵਾਲੀ ਜੀਵ-ਇਸਤ੍ਰੀ। ਭੂਲੀ = ਸਹੀ ਜੀਵਨ ਵਲੋਂ ਖੁੰਝੀ ਹੋਈ। ਰਾਹੀ = ਰਾਹੀਂ, ਰਾਹਾਂ ਵਿਚ। ਫੰਦੇ = ਫਾਹੀ ਵਿਚ। ਭਾਣੀ = ਚੰਗੀ ਲੱਗੀ। ਤਿਨ ਹੀ = {ਕ੍ਰਿਆ ਵਿਸ਼ੇਸ਼ਣ 'ਹੀ' ਦੇ ਕਾਰਨ ਲਫ਼ਜ਼ 'ਤਿਨਿ' ਦੀ 'ਿ' ਉੱਡ ਗਈ ਹੈ} ਉਸ ਨੇ ਹੀ। ਧਰ = ਆਸਰਾ। ਠਾਕੁਰ = ਹੇ ਠਾਕੁਰ!।੩।

ਹੇ ਰਾਮ! ਮੇਰਾ ਮਾਣ ਤੇਰੇ ਉੱਤੇ ਹੀ ਹੈ, ਤੂੰ ਹੀ ਮੇਰਾ ਆਸਰਾ ਹੈਂ। (ਜਿਹੜੀ ਭੀ ਕੋਈ) ਸੂਝ, ਅਕਲ, ਸਿਆਣਪ (ਮੇਰੇ ਅੰਦਰ ਹੈ, ਉਹ) ਤੇਰੀ (ਬਖ਼ਸ਼ੀ ਹੋਈ ਹੈ) ਜੋ ਕੁਝ ਤੂੰ ਮੈਨੂੰ ਸਮਝਾਂਦਾ ਹੈਂ, ਉਹੀ ਮੈਂ ਸਮਝਦਾ ਹਾਂ। ਹੇ ਭਾਈ! ਉਹੀ ਮਨੁੱਖ (ਸਹੀ ਜੀਵਨ ਨੂੰ) ਸਮਝਦਾ ਪਛਾਣਦਾ ਹੈ, ਜਿਸ ਉਤੇ ਸਿਰਜਣਹਾਰ ਦੀ ਮਿਹਰ ਦੀ ਨਿਗਾਹ ਹੁੰਦੀ ਹੈ। ਆਪਣੇ ਮਨ ਦੇ ਪਿੱਛੇ ਤੁਰਨ ਵਾਲੀ ਜੀਵ-ਇਸਤ੍ਰੀ ਅਨੇਕਾਂ ਹੋਰ ਹੋਰ ਰਸਤਿਆਂ ਵਿਚ ਪੈ ਕੇ (ਸਹੀ ਜੀਵਨ ਵਲੋਂ) ਖੁੰਝੀ ਰਹਿੰਦੀ ਹੈ, ਮਾਇਆ ਦੀਆਂ ਫਾਹੀਆਂ ਵਿਚ ਫਸੀ ਰਹਿੰਦੀ ਹੈ। ਜਿਹੜੀ ਜੀਵ-ਇਸਤ੍ਰੀ ਮਾਲਕ-ਪ੍ਰਭੂ ਨੂੰ ਚੰਗੀ ਲੱਗਦੀ ਹੈ, ਉਹ ਗੁਣਾਂ ਵਾਲੀ ਹੋ ਜਾਂਦੀ ਹੈ, ਉਸ ਨੇ ਹੀ ਸਾਰੇ ਆਤਮਕ ਆਨੰਦ ਮਾਣੇ ਹਨ। ਹੇ ਠਾਕੁਰ! ਨਾਨਕ ਦਾ ਸਹਾਰਾ ਤੂੰ ਹੀ ਹੈਂ, ਨਾਨਕ ਦਾ ਮਾਣ ਤੂੰ ਹੀ ਹੈਂ।੩। 

 *ਹਉ  ਵਾਰੀ  ਵੰਞਾ  ਘੋਲੀ  ਵੰਞਾ  ਤੂ  ਪਰਬਤੁ  ਮੇਰਾ  ਓਲ੍ਹ੍ਹਾ  ਰਾਮ  ॥ ਹਉ  ਬਲਿ  ਜਾਈ  ਲਖ  ਲਖ  ਲਖ  ਬਰੀਆ  ਜਿਨਿ  ਭ੍ਰਮੁ  ਪਰਦਾ  ਖੋਲ੍ਹ੍ਹਾ  ਰਾਮ  ॥ ਮਿਟੇ  ਅੰਧਾਰੇ  ਤਜੇ  ਬਿਕਾਰੇ  ਠਾਕੁਰ  ਸਿਉ  ਮਨੁ  ਮਾਨਾ  ॥ ਪ੍ਰਭ  ਜੀ  ਭਾਣੀ  ਭਈ  ਨਿਕਾਣੀ  ਸਫਲ  ਜਨਮੁ  ਪਰਵਾਨਾ  ॥ ਭਈ  ਅਮੋਲੀ  ਭਾਰਾ  ਤੋਲੀ  ਮੁਕਤਿ  ਜੁਗਤਿ  ਦਰੁ  ਖੋਲ੍ਹ੍ਹਾ  ॥ ਕਹੁ  ਨਾਨਕ  ਹਉ  ਨਿਰਭਉ  ਹੋਈ  ਸੋ  ਪ੍ਰਭੁ  ਮੇਰਾ  ਓਲ੍ਹ੍ਹਾ  ॥੪॥੧॥੪॥ *
Ha▫o vārī vañā gẖolī vañā ṯū parbaṯ merā olĥā rām. Ha▫o bal jā▫ī lakẖ lakẖ lakẖ barī▫ā jin bẖaram parḏā kẖolĥā rām. Mite anḏẖāre ṯaje bikāre ṯẖākur si▫o man mānā. Parabẖ jī bẖāṇī bẖa▫ī nikāṇī safal janam parvānā. Bẖa▫ī amolī bẖārā ṯolī mukaṯ jugaṯ ḏar kẖolĥā. Kaho Nānak ha▫o nirbẖa▫o ho▫ī so parabẖ merā olĥā. ||4||1||4|| 


I am devoted, I am dedicated unto thee, O my Lord, Thou art my mountain like shelter. I am lacs, lacs of times a sacrifice unto my Lord, who has removed my curtain of doubt. My darkness is dispelled I have renounced sins and my soul is reconciled with the Lord. I have become pleasing to my reverend Lord, I am rendered care-free and my life has become fruitful and approved. I have become invaluable and of great weight and the door of the way to salvation is opened for me. Says Nanak, I have become fear less. He, the Lord has become my shelter.


ਹਉ = ਹਉਂ, ਮੈਂ। ਵਾਰੀ ਵੰਞਾ = ਵਾਰੀ ਵੰਞਾਂ, ਮੈਂ ਕੁਰਬਾਨ ਜਾਂਦੀ ਹਾਂ। ਘੋਲੀ = ਸਦਕੇ। ਓਲ੍ਹ੍ਹਾ = ਪਰਦਾ। ਬਲਿ ਜਾਈ = ਬਲਿ ਜਾਈਂ, ਮੈਂ ਸਦਕੇ ਜਾਂਦੀ ਹਾਂ। ਬਰੀਆ = ਵਾਰੀ। ਜਿਨਿ = ਜਿਸ ਨੇ। ਭ੍ਰਮੁ = ਭਟਕਣਾ। ਤਜੇ = ਤਿਆਗ ਦਿੱਤੇ। ਸਿਉ = ਨਾਲ। ਮਾਨਾ = ਮੰਨ ਗਿਆ, ਗਿੱਝ ਗਿਆ। ਪ੍ਰਭ ਭਾਣੀ = ਪ੍ਰਭੂ ਨੂੰ ਚੰਗੀ ਲੱਗੀ। ਨਿਕਾਣੀ = ਬੇ-ਮੁਥਾਜ। ਭਾਰਾ ਤੋਲੀ = ਭਾਰੇ ਤੋਲ ਵਾਲੀ। ਮੁਕਤਿ = ਵਿਕਾਰਾਂ ਤੋਂ ਖ਼ਲਾਸੀ। ਜੁਗਤਿ = ਜੀਊਣ ਦੀ ਜਾਚ। ਦਰੁ = ਦਰਵਾਜ਼ਾ।੪।

ਹੇ ਪ੍ਰਭੂ! ਮੇਰੇ ਵਾਸਤੇ ਤੂੰ ਪਹਾੜ (ਜੇਡਾ) ਓਲ੍ਹਾ ਹੈਂ, ਮੈਂ ਤੈਥੋਂ ਸਦਕੇ ਕੁਰਬਾਨ ਜਾਂਦੀ ਹਾਂ। ਮੈਂ ਤੈਥੋਂ ਲੱਖਾਂ ਵਾਰੀ ਸਦਕੇ ਜਾਂਦੀ ਹਾਂ, ਜਿਸ ਨੇ (ਮੇਰੇ ਅੰਦਰੋਂ) ਭਟਕਣਾ ਵਾਲੀ ਵਿੱਥ ਮਿਟਾ ਦਿੱਤੀ ਹੈ। ਹੇ ਭਾਈ! ਜਿਸ ਜੀਵ-ਇਸਤ੍ਰੀ ਦਾ ਮਨ ਮਾਲਕ-ਪ੍ਰਭੂ ਨਾਲ ਗਿੱਝ ਜਾਂਦਾ ਹੈ, ਉਹ ਸਾਰੇ ਵਿਕਾਰ ਤਿਆਗ ਦੇਂਦੀ ਹੈ, (ਉਸ ਦੇ ਅੰਦਰੋਂ ਮਾਇਆ ਦੇ ਮੋਹ ਵਾਲੇ) ਹਨੇਰੇ ਦੂਰ ਹੋ ਜਾਂਦੇ ਹਨ। (ਜੇਹੜੀ ਜੀਵ-ਇਸਤ੍ਰੀ) ਪ੍ਰਭੂ ਨੂੰ ਚੰਗੀ ਲੱਗਣ ਲੱਗ ਪੈਂਦੀ ਹੈ, ਉਹ (ਦੁਨੀਆ ਵਲੋਂ) ਬੇ-ਮੁਥਾਜ ਹੋ ਜਾਂਦੀ ਹੈ, ਉਸ ਦੀ ਜ਼ਿੰਦਗੀ ਕਾਮਯਾਬ ਹੋ ਜਾਂਦੀ ਹੈ, ਉਹ ਪ੍ਰਭੂ-ਦਰ ਤੇ ਕਬੂਲ ਹੋ ਜਾਂਦੀ ਹੈ। ਉਸ ਦੀ ਜ਼ਿੰਦਗੀ ਬਹੁਤ ਹੀ ਕੀਮਤੀ ਹੋ ਜਾਂਦੀ ਹੈ, ਭਾਰੇ ਤੋਲ ਵਾਲੀ ਹੋ ਜਾਂਦੀ ਹੈ, ਉਸ ਵਾਸਤੇ ਉਹ ਦਰਵਾਜ਼ਾ ਖੁਲ੍ਹ ਜਾਂਦਾ ਹੈ ਜਿੱਥੇ ਉਸ ਨੂੰ ਵਿਕਾਰਾਂ ਵਲੋਂ ਖ਼ਲਾਸੀ ਮਿਲ ਜਾਂਦੀ ਹੈ ਅਤੇ ਸਹੀ ਜੀਵਨ ਦੀ ਜਾਚ ਆ ਜਾਂਦੀ ਹੈ। ਹੇ ਨਾਨਕ! ਜਦੋਂ ਤੋਂ ਉਹ ਪ੍ਰਭੂ ਮੇਰਾ ਸਹਾਰਾ ਬਣ ਗਿਆ ਹੈ, ਮੈਂ (ਵਿਕਾਰਾਂ ਮਾਇਆ ਦੇ ਹੱਲਿਆਂ ਵਲੋਂ) ਨਿਡਰ ਹੋ ਗਈ ਹਾਂ।੪।੧।੪। 

Ang. 799

http://sikhroots.com/zina/Keertani ...gh Zakhmi/Tu_Parbat_Mera_Oala_Ram.mp3?l=8&m=1


----------



## spnadmin (Jun 1, 2009)

Beautiful ji and Thanks


----------

